# Green TD Badge is Too Small!!



## joshpjost (Jul 22, 2013)

Looking to distinguish my Cruze TD from all the other Cruze's out on the roads. The only way people know its a diesel is if they can understand and see the small green badge on the rear left hand side or listen to the engine at idle. What are some ideas? I've been looking for license plate frames that say diesel or something similar because who really wants a bumper sticker. Post your ideas and places where they can be purchased. Thanks!


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

Yeah even the badge doesnt do justice for the diesel cruze considering its almost identical to the eco version. There are simliar badges to the cruze available for purchase that read diesel and turbo you could slap on the trunk. Also another idea would be to have custom window stickers created.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

joshpjost said:


> Looking to distinguish my Cruze TD from all the other Cruze's out on the roads. The only way people know its a diesel is if they can understand and see the small green badge on the rear left hand side or listen to the engine at idle. What are some ideas? I've been looking for license plate frames that say diesel or something similar because who really wants a bumper sticker. Post your ideas and places where they can be purchased. Thanks!


Why not buy a badge from a Holden Dealer, if you look at my garage you can see one on the trunk and one each side.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/BADGE-KIT-HOLDEN-CRUZE-DIESEL-DOORS-BOOT-/180738140930


http://stores.ebay.com.au/originalpartsgroup/Badges-Holden-/_i.html?_fsub=12308611&_nkw=holden+cruze


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

That would be the best solution for that problem in my opinion. GM is definitely making a deliberate decision to downplay the engine type.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Scott M. said:


> That would be the best solution for that problem in my opinion. GM is definitely making a deliberate decision to downplay the engine type.


Which is weird do you remeber the Hybrid Tahoes with the Hybrid stickers everywhere.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Yeah I was thinking about this too, maybe putting some sort of badging on the right side of the trunk that's big enough for people to notice. I am surprised that GM almost seems embarrassed that they made a diesel.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

****, truthfully I thought the ECO badge was enterprise when I 1st saw it.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Sonic (Oct 21, 2012)

Aussie said:


> Why not buy a badge from a Holden Dealer, if you look at my garage you can see one on the trunk and one each side.
> 
> Badge KIT Holden Cruze Diesel Doors Boot | eBay
> 
> ...



I like that sugestion a lot and would honestly be the best idea! (I would do this if I owned one)


But if you decide to go cheaper you can alway get a generic turbo deisel badge from ebay.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

How about a huge decal in the front and back window that says "diesel inside" or "look at me i'm a diesel"?

That'll set ya apart...


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Which is weird do you remeber the Hybrid Tahoes with the Hybrid stickers everywhere.
> 
> Sent From An Antique,
> My Original Droid.


My dad recently bought a used one, I think its hilarious! Its like LOOK GUYS IM ECO FRIENDLY. HYBRID HYBRID HYBRID.

Those Holden badges look like the best bet without making your own stickers/badges

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

SMOKESTACK. And jack it up 4 feet in the air. That'll let em know.


----------



## Mikeske (Jun 19, 2012)

I think that maybe a small badge on ten front fenders something like what the Volt has would be a great place for a diesel emblem. Also on the trunk lid someplace.


----------

